# Indiana Jones 5: Start des Films wurde erneut verschoben



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Indiana Jones 5: Start des Films wurde erneut verschoben*

					Disney hat den Kinostart des fünften Films der Indiana-Jones-Reihe wieder einmal verschoben. Eigentlich sollte der Streifen bereits am 9. Juli 2021 anrollen, wurde dann aber auf den 29. Juli 2022 verschoben. Jetzt geht die Produktion erneut in die Verlängerung. Am 30. Juni 2023 soll es dann aber wirklich soweit sein.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5: Start des Films wurde erneut verschoben*


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Oktober 2021)

Wieso Indiana Jones 5? Es gibt keinen 4. Teil...


----------



## number_eight_burp (21. Oktober 2021)

Als ob der vierte Teil nicht schei…  genug wäre.


----------



## Marlock (21. Oktober 2021)

Wieder eine sehr späte Adaption die im heutigen Hollywood wohl den alt Schauspieler versuchen wird dumm dastehen (neue Star Wars Filme als Beispiel) zu lassen und dann eine neue Generation ein zu führen. Hat mit Indiana 4 nicht gefunzt jetzt versuchen sie es nochmal.


----------



## nTc21 (21. Oktober 2021)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Wieso Indiana Jones 5? Es gibt keinen 4. Teil...


Ich habe das auch nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## NewBie (21. Oktober 2021)

Filme:
Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes
Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug
Indiana Jones: Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes
Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels
Von daher ist das dann der 5. Film wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe oder?
VG,


----------



## number_eight_burp (21. Oktober 2021)

NewBie schrieb:


> Filme:
> Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes
> Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug
> Indiana Jones: Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes
> ...


Da der vierte Teil so ein Crap war, existiert dieser für die Fans nicht


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Oktober 2021)

number_eight_burp schrieb:


> Da der vierte Teil so ein Crap war, existiert dieser für die Fans nicht


Richtig. So wie es kein Gothic 4 gibt. 
Arcania ist ja bei den Fans auch nicht bekannt.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2021)

Ich würde mich über ein neues Indiana Jones Point & Click Adventure freuen.


----------



## KasenShlogga (21. Oktober 2021)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Richtig. So wie es kein Gothic 4 gibt.
> Arcania ist ja bei den Fans auch nicht bekannt.


Genau daran musste ich auch denken.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über ein neues Indiana Jones Point & Click Adventure freuen.


Nicht nur du. 
Aber auch gerne ein neues 2d Monkey Island, einen weiteren Day of Tentacle Teil, ein Book of the Unwritten Tales 3 der endlich die Geschichte weitererzählt (fand das Ende vom 2. Teil unbefriedigend)...


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Oktober 2021)

number_eight_burp schrieb:


> Da der vierte Teil so ein Crap war, existiert dieser für die Fans nicht



Die ersten drei Teile waren auch so brainmelting doof und schlecht, dass man die nur mit ausgeschaltetem, nun ja, Brain, angucken konnte. Dann machen sie viel Spaß. Da sehe ich keinen großen qualitativen Unterschied zum Kristallschädelfilm.


----------



## Rollora (21. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die ersten drei Teile waren auch so brainmelting doof und schlecht, dass man die nur mit ausgeschaltetem, nun ja, Brain, angucken konnte. Dann machen sie viel Spaß. Da sehe ich keinen großen qualitativen Unterschied zum Kristallschädelfilm.


nein


----------



## MrHonk1978 (21. Oktober 2021)

Wenn Disney den Start weiterhin immer gleich um ein ganzes  Jahre verschiebt, erlebt der Hauptdarsteller irgendwann die Premiere des Film nicht mehr mit ... was ich ihm natürlich nicht wünsche, aber 79 ist auch schon ein stolzes Alter, und nicht jeder hat Gene á la William Shatner.


----------



## bulli007 (22. Oktober 2021)

number_eight_burp schrieb:


> Da der vierte Teil so ein Crap war, existiert dieser für die Fans nicht


Ich vermute mal das auch der 4/5 Teil nie existieren wird egal wann er rauskommt.....


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. Oktober 2021)

bulli007 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das auch der 4/5 Teil nie existieren wird egal wann er rauskommt.....


Wenn der wieder so schlecht wird wie der äh nicht existierende dann sicher. Sollten die irgendwie wieder an Teil 1-3 ran kommen ist das was anderes.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Oktober 2021)

Die Chancen sinken wohl stark, weil die Filme 1-3 sehr stark auf einen Einzelcharakter zugeschnitten waren, der aber aus rein biologischen Gründen nicht mehr im Mittelpunkt eines derartigen Films stehen kann. Der-Film-der-nach-Nummer-3-erschien hatte ja bereits das gleiche Problem und wollte die Staffelübergabe an einen neue Hauptfigur einleiten. Was vielleicht sogar geklappt hätte, wenn man einen anderen Nachfolger gewählt, kein derart bescheurtes Titelobjekt genommen und CGI verboten hätte (oder kürzer gesagt: Denjenigen ausgesperrt, der schon die-Filme-nach-dem-dritten-Star-Wars auf dem Kerbholz hatte).

13 Jahre später ist Harrison Ford noch einmal 13 Jahre älter und die Möglichkeiten für einen Indy mit Indy als Indy somit gleich null. Vielleicht wird es trotzdem ein guter Film, aber mit dem Titel referenziert man Vorbilder, in deren Fußstapfen man nicht 1:1 treten kann.


----------



## chill_eule (22. Oktober 2021)

Steinigt mich, aber Teil 4 fand ich auch _unterhaltsam_ 
Wenn auch kein Vergleich zu den ersten Drei.

Dass, in Teil 4 der Funke mit "wir machen einfach mit dem plötzlich auftauchenden Sohn weiter" nicht gezündet hat, kann man wohl unter "dumm gelaufen" verbuchen. Einerseits war der Charakter nicht sonderlich spannend und dann konnte natürlich auch keiner Ahnen, dass der Schauspieler sich später mal aus dem großen Hollywood-Kino verabschiedet 

Einfache Lösung mMn.: "Henry Jones Jr". selbst neu besetzen, klappt doch bei "James Bond" auch seit Jahrzehnten (fast) problemlos. Dort ist es ja sogar schon ein Kult geworden 

Für die Rolle des Indy wird sich ja sicherlich noch ein anderer geeigneter Schauspieler finden.
Spannende Geschichten, die nicht "zu abgedreht" sind, gibt es sicherlich noch genug.

PS: Gab es die Fernsehserie eigentlich mal im deutschen Fernsehen?


----------



## nTc21 (24. Oktober 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Einfache Lösung mMn.: "Henry Jones Jr". selbst neu besetzen, klappt doch bei "James Bond" auch seit Jahrzehnten (fast) problemlos. Dort ist es ja sogar schon ein Kult geworden


Ganz deiner Meinung, man muss eine Beziehung wenn sie nicht mehr funktioniert beenden und nicht auf Teufel komm raus weiter führen. Mit einem ordentliche Cast kann das auch ohne Harrison Ford funktionieren.


----------



## 4thVariety (24. Oktober 2021)

Indiana Jones spielt in den 30ern und 40ern und ist eine Aufarbeitung der urbanen Legenden von damals. Damals war eben noch nicht die ganze Welt mit Google Satelliten erkunden und auf dem Smartphone abrufbar. Da gab es noch keine diplomatischen Beziehungen zu jedem Land. Da war es glaubwürdig, dass man in einer Pyramide etwas ausgräbt, oder in einem verlassenen Tal in Nepal was findet, weil solche Sachen eben wirklich noch passiert sind, nur die Dimension dessen was Indiana Jones (oder Quartermain) findet ist überhöht. Uncharted und Tomb Raider machen das auch sehr gut aber die haben schon ihre lieben Probleme zu vermitteln dass die Charaktere am Ende der Welt sind und nicht in einem Fantasy-Szenario wie Narnia oder Dark Materials.


Wenn ihr mich fragt wie ein moderner Indiana Jones aussehen sollte, dann würde ich das Computerspiel Crysis vorschlagen. Denn man hat zwei Glaubwürdigkeitshürden als so ein Film. Wo findet etwas statt und was passiert dort. Man braucht eine glaubhaft abgelegene Region (militärisch abgeriegelte Insel im Nirgendow) und eine glaubhafte Story die das Publikum will (Aliens).

Im dem Sinne, dass Indiana Jones aktuelle urabne Legenden wiederspiegelt ist der einzige Film den ich machen würde Indiana Jones and the Flat Earth. Nach dem Motto, die Erde hat einen unsichtbaren Ring, so wie Saturn ein Ringsystem hat und das ist die Flat Earth, der sog. äußere Ring des urbanen Mythos auf dem die Handlung stattfindet.

Ich gebe auch der James Bond Argumentation recht. Wenn das nicht nur ein Wegwerf einmal Nostalgieprodukt sein soll bevor die jetzige Indy Fan Generation zu inkontinent geworden ist sich 2h in ein Kino zu setzen, dann kompletter Recast. Darf ja ruhig in der gleichen Welt spielen in der Indiana Jones existiert hat und der Charakter darf auch Jones als Nachnamen haben, alles andere muss er verdienen.


----------



## nTc21 (24. Oktober 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Indiana Jones spielt in den 30ern und 40ern und ist eine Aufarbeitung der urbanen Legenden von damals. Damals war eben noch nicht die ganze Welt mit Google Satelliten erkunden und auf dem Smartphone abrufbar. Da gab es noch keine diplomatischen Beziehungen zu jedem Land. Da war es glaubwürdig, dass man in einer Pyramide etwas ausgräbt, oder in einem verlassenen Tal in Nepal was findet, weil solche Sachen eben wirklich noch passiert sind, nur die Dimension dessen was Indiana Jones (oder Quartermain) findet ist überhöht. Uncharted und Tomb Raider machen das auch sehr gut aber die haben schon ihre lieben Probleme zu vermitteln dass die Charaktere am Ende der Welt sind und nicht in einem Fantasy-Szenario wie Narnia oder Dark Materials.
> 
> 
> Wenn ihr mich fragt wie ein moderner Indiana Jones aussehen sollte, dann würde ich das Computerspiel Crysis vorschlagen. Denn man hat zwei Glaubwürdigkeitshürden als so ein Film. Wo findet etwas statt und was passiert dort. Man braucht eine glaubhaft abgelegene Region (militärisch abgeriegelte Insel im Nirgendow) und eine glaubhafte Story die das Publikum will (Aliens).
> ...



Also spätestens nach deinem ersten Absatz, kann ich Dir nicht mehr folgen . Aber Hey, ist doch kein Problem, du kannst ja nichts für meine Dummheit.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Oktober 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Steinigt mich, aber Teil 4 fand ich auch _unterhaltsam_
> Wenn auch kein Vergleich zu den ersten Drei.
> 
> Dass, in Teil 4 der Funke mit "wir machen einfach mit dem plötzlich auftauchenden Sohn weiter" nicht gezündet hat, kann man wohl unter "dumm gelaufen" verbuchen. Einerseits war der Charakter nicht sonderlich spannend und dann konnte natürlich auch keiner Ahnen, dass der Schauspieler sich später mal aus dem großen Hollywood-Kino verabschiedet
> ...



Ich fand #4 zu Anfang auch ganz gut. Sehr überdreht, ja, aber das war als Hommage/neue Perspektive auf die alten Filme okay, denn die sind aus heutiger Sicht eher einer Parodie denn eines Nachfolgers würdig und haben sich selbst auch nie zu ernst genommen. Das Problem ist das letzte Drittel im Dschungel, wo es qualitativ bergab geht (deutlich als solche erkennbare CGI statt den sauberen Stunts, die die Vorgänger auszeichneten), das world building jede Glaubwürdigkeit verliert (riesige Tempelanlagen die einfach nur rumstehen, für die jeweiligen Zivilsationen nicht errichtbar gewesen wären und stellenweise sogar physikalisch unmöglich sind) und dann schließlich als Krönung Aliens und Alien-Technologie einen Teil der Handlung darstellen.


Ein Reboot mit neuem Darsteller könnte funktionieren. Die Hürde wäre halt genauso groß wie bei den ersten zwei Bond nach Connery, aber wenn sonst alles stimmt, kann man die Rolle neu interpretieren. Genau diesen Schritt traut sich #4b aber nicht, sondern hat Harrison Ford wieder als Indy gecastet. Es wird also "gleicher Schauspieler, anderer Inhalt" werden müssen statt "anderer Schauspieler, gleicher Inhalt".


----------

